# Implementing digital signal in new PC setup



## Ericruiz911 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Need help setting up KRK's with new Motherboard*

Current Setup:
x2 KRK Rokit 6's
x1 KRK 10s Subwoofer
x1 M-Audio FastTrack Pro 

This is the current setup. I recently rebuilt a new PC from scratch and purchased a Gigabyte Gaming 7 motherboard with a Creative Sound Blaster sound card integrated to it. One of the benefits is that it provides Optical Out and allows full control of Creative's software. With the current setup, I am using the USB interface from the FastTrack. From there, it is running 1/4 jack out to XLR in on the subwoofer and then XLR out on subwoofer to XLR in on speakers. I am looking to see what I can upgrade to in order to get everything setup correctly. It looks like I need a DAC but then I will lose the functionality of having an external volume control knob. Anyone have some ideas? I have hyperlinked each product in case you needed some more info on it.

Thanks


----------

